# 3 malts at suburban Chicago shelter



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I volunteer at the Naperville Area Humane Society, which is where I adopted Tiffany from 2 years ago. They recently put 3 malts (two 4-year-old girls and one 3-year-old boy) up for adoption. I guess they all were surrendered by the same person. I do dog socialization for the shelter, so I've played with them before and I totally love them. They're nervous about being in the shelter, but they're so sweet and snuggly. I wish I could take them home with me (unfortunately, my condo association only allows one dog per unit).

If anyone is in the area, they should come by and see these little guys. Here's the shelter's dog adoption page, so you can see how cute they are!

Naperville Area Humane Society


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope someone is in the area,that can take them in. I looked at the site,all the doggies are so cute.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm in Lisle - is there anything I can do to help with these little ones? Has anyone expressed an interest?


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

michellerobison said:


> I hope someone is in the area,that can take them in. I looked at the site,all the doggies are so cute.


Thanks...I'm so attached to all the dogs there! They're so sweet.



maggieh said:


> I'm in Lisle - is there anything I can do to help with these little ones? Has anyone expressed an interest?


I was there last night. I saw some people come in and ask about them, but they had young kids and they want them to go somewhere without kids under 12 years old. Also, the two girls are sisters and they want them to be adopted together. They *love* to cuddle with each other, so I'm glad they won't have to be split up.

If you want to donate anything, the shelter is low on soft dog treats at the moment.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I work right on the other side of 88 from there - I'll make a stop at Pet Supplies over the weekend and try to drop some things off after work next week.


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I hope they all find wonderful homes soon!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Is there a rescue group near you that could pull these little ones? I tried googling maltese rescue Illinois and nothing breed specific popped up. Googling small dog rescue I found this : Animal Rescue Foundation of Illinois Do you think they could be contacted/pull these guys while trying to get them adopted? At the very least, possibly point you to a breed specific group near you that could spring them from the shelter?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Northcentral Maltese is the closest breed-specific rescue and to be honest, NAHS is really a very good shelter. I've been there to donate food and such fairly often, my EVP at work did some executive-type things for them, and the company I work for is a "corporate sponsor." As over-taxed as NMR is currently, the only foster home for them right now would likely be with me and I'm gone 10 - 12 hours a day as it is. So, they probably are doing OK there at least for a little while. I'm going to keep an eye on them and see - if it starts to drag out, well, then, we'll have to see . . .

I did email Mary Palmer at NMR to let her know about these little ones, but haven't heard back from her. Given the choice between where these little ones are and a kill shelter or one that keeps the dogs in horrible conditions, they're doing OK.

What my friends who also are involved in rescue have been saying is that all of the rescues in the Chicago area are just swamped with animals and very short of funds. One of the vet offices in Naperville has even started accepting dog and cat food donations and taking them to the Northern Illinois Food Bank for distribution to people picking up "people food" in the hope that the owners can keep the animals instead of giving them up. We have the highest unemployment in the nation at 11.5% and things are not turning around very quickly, so it's extremely difficult for our fur-babies. 

I'll keep an eye on these little dears - hopefully they'll be in a new home very soon!


----------



## Twinkle (Apr 24, 2010)

They are so adorable. It would be fantastic if someone would adopt them together. Poor little fluffies..I hope they find a nice warm home soon. <3


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Izzy (the boy) got adopted! Yay. The two little girls are still there.



maltlovereileen said:


> Is there a rescue group near you that could pull these little ones? I tried googling maltese rescue Illinois and nothing breed specific popped up. Googling small dog rescue I found this : Animal Rescue Foundation of Illinois Do you think they could be contacted/pull these guys while trying to get them adopted? At the very least, possibly point you to a breed specific group near you that could spring them from the shelter?


They don't euthanize for space, but sometimes breed rescue groups will pull dogs who have been there for a long time. Hopefully these little ones won't be there that long, though.


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Just wanted to update people. Dolly and Muffin have been adopted! :chili: I'm so happy for them (although I'm going in to the shelter this afternoon and will miss playing with them!).


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Thank you so much for the update!!!! This is such happy news!!! Do you know if the girls were adopted together?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

What great news:chili::chili: Hoping and assuming they're together. Life is good


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

:chili:Great News:aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad to hear that! I've been keeping an eye on them!


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

I believe they were both adopted together. I played with them a lot when they were in the shelter. They'd get so excited when I gave them treats...they'd stand up on their hind legs and Dolly would wave her front paws up and down (I can't really describe this well but it was incredibly cute haha).

So happy that these sweet little girls are in their forever home :aktion033:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Wish I were in the US---I would take both girls! So happy to know they are together and that so many people really do care! Happy Ending! or is that Happy Beginning!


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Great news!!


----------

